# Embarrassed to ask...Dickies



## Stede Bonnet (Sep 22, 2010)

First, allow me to provide some background. I'm in my mid-20's, and have only recently been introduced to the term 'trad' as a style I was always attracted to, but wasn't able to define. Forgive me if I sound at all naive. I'm only now beginning to compile what I think is a more appropriate wardrobe than the ubiquitous t-shirt and jeans I wore through college, and I'd like to think that as a young, ambitious professional, I have graduated to appreciating better quality, better fitting, and more stylish clothes (and other consumer goods). 

The dress code at my office is generally casual: an OCBD and khakis are more than adequate on most days, and were I unconcerned at all, I'm sure I could get away with even less formality. Rarely, when meeting with clients, a jacket or suit and tie maybe needed, but I always know about this in advance (thank you to this forum for guidance in that regard). I spend 95% of the time in an office setting - but my question stems from what I do during the other 5%, which is spent in the field at highway projects and construction sites, during impromptu visits and inspections.

I've lost count of the number of trousers 'lost' by nicking or tearing them on equipment, grease stains, or simply placing unusual wear/stress on them. I'd like to incorporate something a bit more wear resistant, and admittedly the first item I could think of were Dickies brand work pants. My question then is whether Dickies (specifically the Original 874 model, which I have found to be exceptionally durable) are an appropriate 'trad' garment to pair with other elements of my wardrobe (OCBDs, crew neck sweaters, even a blazer), and a suitable alternative to the common Orvis/Lands End/Bills flat front khaki trousers. Note that I am not looking for a garment specifically for this "5%" time, as I think that is antithetical to the resourcefulness and versatility inherent to most 'trad' garments. 

Perhaps it should be noted that while I don't believe any of their products are made in the USA, Dickies is an historically American brand, and one which I think carries a certain degree of respect as a recognized maker of durable work wear. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not Mr. Trad, so to speak, but if it makes good, practical sense, and it looks ok, then why not? I see no harm in it if you like how it looks.


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm partial to Carhartts myself, though they do have more going on (ie. jean-style pockets). Something like this might be an alternative https://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs...1&productId=131570&langId=-1&categoryId=10933 I don't see that there's anything wrong with that though, being from upstate SC where a sport shirt tucked into Carhartt's is a common look. Pointer Brand is made in the US and has some similar stuff, but again more "rustic" than the plain Dickies.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Stede Bonnet said:


> I spend 95% of the time in an office setting - but my question stems from what I do during the other 5%, which is spent in the field at highway projects and construction sites, during impromptu visits and inspections.


When I worked in Saudi I spent most of the time in the office and dressed appropriately for that environment. When I was going to spend part of my day on ship or at a drill site I would wear clothes appropriate for that activity to the office (hard hat, slip resistant Red Wing steel toe shoes, Dickies). People didn't comment as they knew I was going into the field. My question to you is about that 5%. Do you know ahead of time that you're going or is this something at the last minute. If the former then wear your field gear to the office - Dickies are fine (I wear them at home in the shop when doing woodworking). If it's the later (unexpected field trips) then keep a pair of coveralls in the office and some boots that you can wear over your clothes when your in the field and then remove when done.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice post, and welcome to the forum. You raise an interesting question. You're right, these pants last forever and are a great deal for the $20 they usually go for - they're classics in their own right. When I got my first office job that didn't allow jeans, I wore 'em much in the way you describe (minus the actual need for durable pants). However, I don't think they really work with OCBDs, sweaters, or a blazer because when you come right down to it, they're polyester uniform pants with a permanent crease---they "go" with a work shirt with your name stitched over the pocket and not much else. IMO, a pair of jeans would go much better with the rest of your wardrobe on the days when you need to be in the field.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> Nice post, and welcome to the forum. You raise an interesting question. You're right, these pants last forever and are a great deal for the $20 they usually go for - they're classics in their own right. When I got my first office job that didn't allow jeans, I wore 'em much in the way you describe (minus the actual need for durable pants). However, I don't think they really work with OCBDs, sweaters, or a blazer because when you come right down to it, they're polyester uniform pants with a permanent crease---they "go" with a work shirt with your name stitched over the pocket and not much else. IMO, a pair of jeans would go much better with the rest of your wardrobe on the days when you need to be in the field.


This is good stuff.

Stede, could you wear jeans in the field?


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

I have a friend who has a great look, unchanged for 25 years. 

Based around classic, high rise Dickies, white OCBD, and # 8 PTBs. It is his uniform and has stayed this way since he was in a punk band (then, Dr. Martens in oxblood) through law school and now on to a very successful federal law practice. Yes, an unusual choice of pants for a law firm, but the uniform quality just works. He wears white shirt, tan pants, red shoes every day. 

He is in great physical shape and is walking proof that high-rise khakis just work. Even poly blend Dickies!

It is the fit. He certainly looks better than most that wear either low rise or sagging khakis.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Thoughtful post. Personally, not a fan of Dickies. What about LL Bean's offerings, like the Allagash and Katahdin Iron Works line of pants. They are a bit more expensive, but can frequently be found on sale. Not exactly sure you were looking for alternatives. But if you are comfortable in the Dickies, why not. Why not post a shot? The Dickies website can't be doing them justice. While you are at it, get yourself a Carhart Detroit J79, to save wear and tear on your OCBD's when out in the field.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

I spend a decent portion of my time out of the office and around heavy equipment, where I'm liable to come into contact with oil, grease and brake dust. At the same time, I'm with customers and have a fairly senior position, so want to look presentable. My go to, 'expendable' outfit is a BB 346 lightweight OCBD (non-iron too - for the travel), a thrifted Brookease blazer, Target Merona ultimate khakis (repel oil and dirt pretty well) and a pair of Dainite-soled brogues.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Like you, the majority of my time is spent in the office where my wardrobe consists of chinos, an OCBD and a tie (and a sport coat during the colder months) but I often have to be on site whether it be surveying an existing building for a new project or construction administration for a project being built. The two environments (office/field) are vastly different and I don't try to make my office wardrobe perform in the field. My "field" wardrobe is usually a sport shirt (madras in the summer, twill in the winter) and a pair of Levi's 501 STFs or Pointer Brand cotton duck work pants. A pair of Thorogood moc toes with crepe soles have been indispensable for all-day comfort while standing, non-marking requirements for finished spaces and general slip resistance.

I understand that you don't want a garment specifically for the "5%" of the time, but it's likely that that 5% of the time will destroy your nicer office clothes. The best alternative might be a pair of canvas pants like these, which lack all the hammer loops and doo-dad pockets of a dedicated duck work pant. I can't imagine a pair of Dickie's polyester uniform pants being more comfortable than cotton.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in a similar position. I work in a high-end showroom most days and have to dress up to varying degrees, but when it comes to site visits I've had to find a way to maintain the same presence that I have in the showroom (i.e. The Big Cheese) without having to worry about touching anything. 

Dickies and Carhartts have been ideal for this and I have generally paired them with flannel sport shirts in the winter or light chambray shirts in the summer. Add a pair of Alden 405s or similar and you've got yourself a ballgame. 

The good thing about the Trad wardrobe is that durability is one of the core concerns.Garments that are made for wear and tear are never too far from the white hot center of tradliness.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Coleman said:


> Stede, could you wear jeans in the field?


IMNHO denim (jeans) aren't very good in the field (fabric or cut), Dickies, Carhartts, or other are built better, fit better, and wear better than jeans (dark blue Dickies hide oil/grease stains nicely).


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

(1963)

Sure. Part of the old "synthetic blends as miracle fiber" school. :icon_smile: I had a pair of their all-cotton LP310s for a while. Great cut, but made overseas... they developed holes in the knees after a couple years of regular use. I imagine their blended stuff might be more durable?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

sowilson said:


> IMNHO denim (jeans) aren't very good in the field (fabric or cut), Dickies, Carhartts, or other are built better, fit better, and wear better than jeans (dark blue Dickies hide oil/grease stains nicely).


This is true. Jeans are fine on horseback, working around cattle, but Dickies, Carharts and other heavier pants are better for most other farm and ranch jobs - mending or stringing fence, for example, where a stray barb will snag jeans but bounce off Dickies, etc. Despite what some would wish to be true, jeans are not really workwear. They are universally worn in this country and many others for leisure and informal activities - - except, of course, by a few purists.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

A little of topic but take a look at these American made Cramerton cloth Dickies. $200.00 bucks. If you asked me 20+ years ago if I thought Dickies would sell for that I would have said your crazy. https://www.dickies.com/product/pro...=845524441763126&mbref=true&green=14666771432

I loved Duckhead chinos, I always considered them the Southern version of Dickies but I do not know how well grounded that opinion was.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

^Dickies and Duckhead were direct competitors in the workwear market waaay back in the day. Then Duckhead got adopted by frat guys in the South and sort of went up market a bit. Duckhead was always a Southern based brand. Don't know where Dickies came from.

I wore Dickies from K-Mart as uniform wash khakis when I was on active duty a couple of decades ago. You could get the matching shirts, and they were much more durable than the wash khakis the uniform shop sold. Ships laundries are deadly on buttons and zippers, but Dickies held up well.

I think your notion is a good one. Don't over think this stuff. Do what makes sense to you.

Scott


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I remember guys wearing them as wash khaki but it used to bother me a little that some left the tag on the pants. 
I had a friend tell me in college I would have fit right in at Hampden-Sydney given my devotion to Duckheads. He suggested the look at the time was Duckheads with a bandana casually stuffed into one of the back pockets.



Naval Gent said:


> ^Dickies and Duckhead were direct competitors in the workwear market waaay back in the day. Then Duckhead got adopted by frat guys in the South and sort of went up market a bit. Duckhead was always a Southern based brand. Don't know where Dickies came from.
> 
> I wore Dickies from K-Mart as uniform wash khakis when I was on active duty a couple of decades ago. You could get the matching shirts, and they were much more durable than the wash khakis the uniform shop sold. Ships laundries are deadly on buttons and zippers, but Dickies held up well.
> 
> ...


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I think Dickies will work just fine for the purpose you suggest. They're durable, inexpensive, and look just like khaki pants. In fact, they *are* khaki pants. . .


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

A good alternative to Dickies is Walmart's George Wrinkle Free Khakis. They're about $15. I bought mine just to try it out and after a year, they still look pretty good. They are relaxed fit (my only gripe)


----------



## Stede Bonnet (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions. I think I may actually try to incorporate one pair into my wardrobe to see if the idea "grows" on me. Worst case scenario, I simply have a pair of trousers to wear fishing.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

In foul weather, unless you have rain pants, Dickies's 874 in khaki is a decent chino alternative. However, it's very hard to break them in anywhere close to a standard chino with the level of no-iron finish added to them. They will survive an atomic blast.


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Nailed the H-SC Look!*



C. Sharp said:


> I remember guys wearing them as wash khaki but it used to bother me a little that some left the tag on the pants.
> I had a friend tell me in college I would have fit right in at Hampden-Sydney given my devotion to Duckheads. He suggested the look at the time was Duckheads with a bandana casually stuffed into one of the back pockets.


He nailed it on the H-SC "look," at least in the 80's. Duckheads (or 501's - the rattier the better) with an OCBD tucked into the front only, usually a heavy leather belt - many with the shotgun shell accent, and various Bean boots or mocs, bucks, and Weejuns. Lots of Chuck Taylor's too. There was actually a place near campus that sold Duckhead seconds for a while for like $10/pair (might have even been 2 for 10), which probably helped make the brand such a fixture there at the time.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

katon said:


> (1963)
> 
> Sure. Part of the old "synthetic blends as miracle fiber" school. :icon_smile: I had a pair of their all-cotton LP310s for a while. Great cut, but made overseas... they developed holes in the knees after a couple years of regular use. I imagine their blended stuff might be more durable?


A Katon researched answer is as close to a "blessed" Trad answer as you can get. If that wasn't qualification enough, that Yale Co-op ad is your certification.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

When I worked in automotive repair a decade ago I had several pairs of "Fire-Hose" pants from the Duluth Trading Company.

https://www.duluthtrading.com/store...spx?feature=P8479-C72193-L2&processor=content

They now appear to be imported but at the time I remember them being USA made. A shame, as they were awesome pants back then, and nearly indestructible. I still have a *very *beaten pair that I've patched at the knees which I wear when I change my vehicle's oil.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

PeterW said:


> I have a friend who has a great look, unchanged for 25 years.
> 
> Based around classic, high rise Dickies, white OCBD, and # 8 PTBs. It is his uniform and has stayed this way since he was in a punk band (then, Dr. Martens in oxblood) through law school and now on to a very successful federal law practice. Yes, an unusual choice of pants for a law firm, but the uniform quality just works. He wears white shirt, tan pants, red shoes every day.
> 
> ...


You know, for some reason, that just sounds cool. A guy finds what works and just stays with it. Obviously knows and cares about his footwear or he wouldn't be springing for shell. Now what would really be cool--IMHO--would be if he wore a real quality white OCBD with a heavy starch (hey, it's a Southern thing as has been often noted). But I'll bet it's the opposite...(a poly/cotton cheapo run through the dryer w/o ironing) which would blow the cool factor. Just curious...which is it?


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

When I was in college in the late 1970s, Dickies were the favorite khaki pants. I had several pairs of Dickies and two pairs of WWII originals, purchased at the City Rescue Mission thrift store.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

874 dickies wear like iron and would work great for what you're doing. They'd go great with OCBD's, etc. They used to make a lighter weight blended twill pant that I much preferred to the heavier 874, but I don't see them on the site.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

sowilson said:


> IMNHO denim (jeans) aren't very good in the field (fabric or cut), Dickies, Carhartts, or other are built better, fit better, and wear better than jeans (dark blue Dickies hide oil/grease stains nicely).


+1 I don't work in the field anymore, but I still have the Dickies and Carharts, and I still use them for work around the house. Don't overthink this. Try on the dickies with your usual shirt and pants. If it looks good, you should run with it.


----------

